
The Nerve Agent Poisoning in England Was a Message to the Rest of the World - Erlangolem
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/19/17139338/sergei-skripal-poison-russian-spy-uk
======
mywittyname
I suppose this explains the rather weak response to Russia's numerous
transgressions over the years. I mean, they shot down a fucking passenger
flight full of civilians and the best response that we could muster was to
file a "claim" against Putin with the European Court of Human rights.

Their message is pretty clear: they can cause mass civilian casualties
anywhere they want, and probably get away with it. So it's best not to push
Russia too hard.

------
77ko
> that the power behind the attack — Russia, according to the UK — doesn’t
> think anyone else is ruthless enough to retaliate effectively.

I thought that applies even more to the USA running assassination programs[0]
in over 76 countries now.

[0]: [http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/08/18/the-drone-
preside...](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/08/18/the-drone-presidency/)

